# Snow Chains on Sale LIDL Monday 28/11/11 - £19.99.



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Snow chains on sale LIDL, from Monday next, £19.99, varying sizes.

•	Description 
•	Extra strong rhombus-shaped chain mesh made from alloy steel with galvanised connecting elements
•	Compulsory in many European countries
•	Optimal grip on snow and ice
•	See packaging for wheel and tyre compatibility
•	Includes 4 replacement chain elements, safety gloves and assembly instructions
•	Choose from size 70, 80, 90 or 100
•	Supplied in a practical carry case
•	3 year manufacturer’s warranty

Roger.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I sent that "Thanks" too quickly - they're not available at my local stores!  

Gordon


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interestingly, I don't think the snow chains are on offer nationally. I believe it might be a deal that's only available in certain parts of the country.

Suspect we 'softy southerners' aren't reckoned to need them :roll:

This is our local link to motoring offers on Monday:
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/...wers+Road,+Reedswood+Retail+Park&ar=3&nf=True

No snow chains


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've just checked and they are available in all the Lidl's in Portsmouth and the surrounding areas.

Any idea what the different sizes relate to....is it part of the tyre size information?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Gordon & Mike,
I just checked the LIDL mag again, (after entering my local store), and they are there for sale. Maybe you will be offered them later.

Link below.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=26398

Roger


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

roger....

there are no snow chains on your link :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

prof20 said:


> Hi Gordon & Mike,
> I just checked the LIDL mag again, (after entering my local store), and they are there for sale. Maybe you will be offered them later.
> 
> Link below.
> ...


Thanks Roger. I reckon when I click the link you've provided it just defaults to my local area.

However, Spacerunner mentioned Portsmouth, so I put that in the search and found the snow chains on sale there.

Obviously, I was wrong about them not being available for 'softy southerners' - I've no idea what criteria they use 'cause there don't appear to be any around here.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wotcha mean 'soft'? I'm 'ard, real 'ard!! :evil: 

Damn just dropped a stitch!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

No idea how it is worked out but tyre size 215/65R16 is size 116 according to Halfords Web site. 205/65R16 is size 115. 195/75R16 is also size 116. 195/65R16 is size 114. It looks like the Lidl chains are aimed at cars with their biggest being 100


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good site here for snow chain sizes.

The Lidl ones would appear too small for my and, most probable, all motorhome tyres.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everybody again, (and Traveller)
Sorry about problems with the link.

Here is a company doing similar snow chains for around £30. There is a tyre size selector included on the website, if that is any help.

www.arcticsnowchains.co.uk/.../arctic-chains-100.html

Regards,
Roger.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

prof20 said:


> Hi Gordon & Mike,
> I just checked the LIDL mag again, (after entering my local store), and they are there for sale. Maybe you will be offered them later.
> 
> Link below.
> ...


Thanks for the effort, but this just directs me back to MY local store, where there aren't any. :x

However, other folk are saying they will not fit, so never mind!

We're not going to get any snow this year with luck :lol:

Thanks again - Gordon


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

According to the Beeb forecasters, a mild autumn usually leads to a very cold and snowy new year! 8O


----------

